# SwitchSX are a bunch of liars



## tstarz (Aug 9, 2018)

So I have an order pending on MCD and am patiently waiting when I think hey it's the end of July maybe some other site has stock lying around. I browse and see that SwitchSX has "In Stock" ready to ship within 48 hours and no sign of the words pre-order or backordered on the product page like every other site does.

I'm jumping for joy as I go through the process of placing my order and everything goes smoothly. That's where the smooth ride ends as I get an email with my account information with my password in plaintext which is a huge turnoff for me personally but I figure hey if it's in stock I'll just do business with them just this one time. I ordered on Wednesday morning at around 6 AM EDT and get a tracking number on Friday at 3:30 AM EDT. I figured this was an excellent sign so I await for the tracking to update. It doesn't update. In fact, it's now Wednesday evening and it's never updated. I emailed them about it and got a response of hey buddy don't worry it's coming xD (paraphrasing).

I don't mind waiting a while but I'm very disappointed in the false advertising. If you don't have stock then don't put in stock or at least put a disclaimer like everyone else that it's for a pre-order and won't ship for a week or two. This site had no such warning and appeared like they had inventory ready to go. Now I'll probably get my MCD order before the order from this other site.

Seeing as they haven't actually shipped anything and just took my money and printed a label is there anything I can do to prevent them from sending out my order? They seem to be content with just sitting on this and I no longer want their business. Should I just dispute the charges with my bank?


----------



## karloz25 (Aug 9, 2018)

Another false advertising from them is there claim to be a US seller!
That’s false, they ship from Hong Kong.
If you have to return the pro dongle it will run you over $45 to ship it back to HK with tracking. $24 without tracking up to 30 days for delivery. 
I filed a PayPal claim on that fact alone.


----------



## tstarz (Aug 9, 2018)

For what it's worth the shipping label claims that it's coming from ROCKVILLE, MD but then again there's other issues as well. The US shipping option advertises 5-7 business days but on the label it says they paid for 7-14 days.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 9, 2018)

you can sell it when it does arrive. i dont think you can get a refund now that shipping has been confirmed. i could be wrong.


----------



## tstarz (Aug 9, 2018)

I could, but I would rather not deal with the extra hassle if I don't have to and shouldn't have to. Shipping is not confirmed as per the tracking, it's in pre-shipment limbo for almost a week, they're just stalling until they do get units in.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 9, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> Another false advertising from them is there claim to be a US seller!
> That’s false, they ship from Hong Kong.
> If you have to return the pro dongle it will run you over $45 to ship it back to HK with tracking. $24 without tracking up to 30 days for delivery.
> I filed a PayPal claim on that fact alone.


They can be a US seller with the warehouse in hong kong.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Aug 19, 2018)

But they are super cheap. I'm thinking about buying from them. Should I, you do get it eventually right? I don't even own a Switch yet, so not in a huge hurry. They have SX Pro for $40, and even a $55 kit that comes with useful accessories. Should I consider buying a SX Pro from them and then buying a Switch, or just keep waiting and waiting for something better to come along and to have more money?


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 29, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> But they are super cheap. I'm thinking about buying from them. Should I, you do get it eventually right? I don't even own a Switch yet, so not in a huge hurry. They have SX Pro for $40, and even a $55 kit that comes with useful accessories. Should I consider buying a SX Pro from them and then buying a Switch, or just keep waiting and waiting for something better to come along and to have more money?



Choose a fast and reliable reseller not the only cheap one. You should buy SX Pro from sites really ship from USA.


----------

